# $2.98 Homemade Cheesus!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2014)

It's been a while since I've made cheese. Some of the simple ones are really cheap and easy to do. 

While I prefer to use raw milk, or organic, I didn't have time to go to the only store in town where I can get raw, and all the organic was Ultra-pasteurized. So standard pasteurized whole milk is what I used. Milk was on sale for $1.99/half gallon. Lemons $0.99 ea. just enough for a batch of Paneer cheese aka Farmers Cheese. 

So here is what you need.

1/2 gallon whole milk (cannot be ultra pasteurized, pasteurized is okay but raw is even better).

4 tablespoons fresh squeezed lemon ( I filter mine through a piece of cheese cloth.

Over medium high heat bring the temp of the milk up to 180. Stirring frequently to avoid scorching. I use my iGrill to monitor temps. 

Once the milk hits 180, turn off heat. Slowly stir in lemon juice. Curds will form on form on top. Allow to sit 5 minutes. 

Line a colander with cheese cloth. Depending on the weight you may need two layers. Make sure the cloth overlaps the edges. 

Gently pot curds and whey into lined colander. Allow to drain for several
Minutes. If you wish to collect the whey, do this over a large bowl ( 2 qt ). You can save the whey for other uses. You can make ricotta from the whey.

Take up the sides of the cheese cloth and twist. Squeeze out as much liquid as you can. Wrap tightly, place on a plate, place a plate on too and weight on too. Allow to sit 1 hour on counter. 

Then you're ready to either serve or put in the fridge. This cheese should be consumed within 3-5 days. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014






The last shot is the whey. Take a bunch if milk to make a little cheese. You can do all kinds of things with the whey. It does freeze and can be kept in the freezer for 6 months.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice tutorial! You gonna try and smoke some?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice.   Gonna have to try it.  Fresh cheese.   Love it


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 21, 2014)

How long does this cheese keep in the fridge?

Yep, yield is not great...even for soft cheeses. I was reading somewhere the yield for Parmesan cheese was 7-8%.

I like polenta cooked with whey.  Also ricotta is made from whey (at a even lower yield)...tried that once-got a hand full of ricotta from almost a gallon of whey.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2014)

Case

it looks yummy! Making cheese is my next adventure If I don't get sidetracked.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adam with all the cows you have you should be making cheese daily! 

Atomic this cheese lasts about a week. But it won't last really more than a day.. I'll show the size of the round once it's set. Probably be 1" thick and 4-5" round.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

You should try to milk beef cows.    Lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2014)

Great tutorial Case, man I gotta try this......  We love cheese !  Thumbs Up


----------



## fished (Nov 22, 2014)

That's a great idea.  I have never made cheese before.  Can't wait to see the final product.  Do you eat it fresh or smoke it?


----------



## venture (Nov 22, 2014)

Fascinating!

Never tried this.

Have made Mozz with rennet.

I will leave the milking of steers to others?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fished said:


> That's a great idea.  I have never made cheese before.  Can't wait to see the final product.  Do you eat it fresh or smoke it?



About the final product, ummm we ate it all as a snack and I didn't get any photos!!! It was round and white and too good to stop eating! This is what normally happens when we make cheese! 

Paneer cheese has a nice smooth texture and a hint of lemon flavor.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2014)

Next batch I'm going to add cracked pepper and dill, plan on serving it with smoked salmon.


----------



## red dog (Nov 22, 2014)

That sounds terrific Case. It should be great with smoked salmon or spread on a cracker with a little lemon marmalade.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> That sounds terrific Case. It should be great with smoked salmon or spread on a cracker with a little lemon marmalade. :thumbsup:



It's tasty! Tomorrow is smoked salmon and smoked tuna bellies!


----------



## red dog (Nov 22, 2014)

Tuna bellies! Now your making me drool. I gotta go change my shirt.


----------

